
What will the bank of the future look like? - edmaughan
https://medium.com/transferwise-ideas/what-will-the-bank-of-the-future-look-like-2a26f1a081bd#.i1kl2r7ia
======
joefarish
I'd summarise by saying we are going to see increased disintermediation of the
banks. We've already got:

* P2P Loans

* B2B Loans

* C2B Loans

* P2P FX

* Online only banks

* Crowfunded Debt

* Crowfunded Equity

